# Dry stone......not so dry today.



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

So, yet again rain shuts me down on the chimney project. Fortunately for me, another contractor hit an old wall(not one of mine,built before they owned the home.) on a clients property and asked me to repair it...perfect rainy day filler. Heres a few pics. Note the "stone" in pic 3that the other mason used.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)




----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

that looks like it was going to require lots of screwing around. Does not seem like it was laid good on the first place.

Beautiful finish and excellent job as usual stone cutter.

P.s. is that a chunk of ashphalt with some concrete still stuck to it? (on pic 3)


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Had to open the arch on the back because of the wall angle.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I didnt tell them about doing the arch..I decided to do it on the way to the job.They will see it this weekend when they come up fom NYC. 

Turning the arch with the angle was a first for me. You guys wont guess what I used for an arch form either.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> P.s. is that a chunk of ashphalt with some concrete still stuck to it? (on pic 3)


No concrete but bingo on the asphalt. I just hope that one day that I can achieve this level of craftsmanship and pride in my work.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> No concrete but bingo on the asphalt. I just hope that one day that I can achieve this level of craftsmanship and pride in my work.


You want be able to make ashphalt look like real rock?

Its not very hard...not from theoretical point of view....

Its really time consuming...I unfortunately don't have any pictures from those days but there is really good way to do it. You have to consider that time invested should payback sometime in future if you get to sell the product to customer as something extraordinary.

Hot ashphalt,tar,1/4 down and dust is all you need.

Make 5-6 mouldings out of gypsum or maybe polyurathane(not sure if it would work,I have seen only ones of gypsum).

Add tar to ashphalt so it gets sticky,a little bit of 1/4 down to add white pebbles,mix thoroughly and pour into gypsum moulds...

Once dries,weather it,dust it and its good to go. ...as I said very time consuming but you will probably get stuff similar to what this mason used.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> You want be able to make ashphalt look like real rock?


Let me think....no.:no:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Let me think....no.:no:


Lol then I should not have went off describing what I described...I like to play around with material on weekends :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I say you used some dead wood for the arch forms :whistling

Does look rather nice - reminiscent of CJ's last dry wall.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks very nice. A metal trash can?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

a body?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> A metal trash can?




No but I did consider it. The trouble is that the arch doesnt travel straight through the wall and I didnt have time to build anything since it was a last minute decision to put the arch in. So.......










I used this scrap piece of drain pipe. It would have been better if it was a little longer but it did the trick. I set it on a couple bricks and used stone chips to elevate it.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> a body?


I can think of a couple that I would happily use!!:laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats cool beans!


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice, just couldn't help yourself. Building the arch that is. :clap:
You need to come hang with us at The Stone Foundation.


----------



## ma71t (Nov 20, 2007)

*repair*

Very nice "rainy day" project, I love the usage ov the drain pipe as your form, I've used a 5 gallon pail at time and they work great due to the taper on the pail it can just be yanked out when said arch is completed. I need to start associating with some more of you stone folk as I myself have been completely taken by the trade in the past few years and enjoy others work as well as the people who are into the trade. Unfortunately I missed the Rock knockers latest expedition this year but I look forward to someday meeting you, others, and the well known and revered "Mr. Kaufmann" who gives us all something to live up to

-Adam


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

ma71t said:


> Very nice "rainy day" project, I love the usage ov the drain pipe as your form, I've used a 5 gallon pail at time and they work great due to the taper on the pail it can just be yanked out when said arch is completed. I need to start associating with some more of you stone folk as I myself have been completely taken by the trade in the past few years and enjoy others work as well as the people who are into the trade. Unfortunately I missed the Rock knockers latest expedition this year but I look forward to someday meeting you, others, and the well known and revered "Mr. Kaufmann" who gives us all something to live up to
> 
> -Adam



Quite, you're embarrassing me. I don't do anything more than take pride in my work. It's a simple formula. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks nice! Good job


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Adam, also check out the DSWAC. They are very welcoming and have LOTS of stuff going on.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Nice, just couldn't help yourself. Building the arch that is. :clap:
> You need to come hang with us at The Stone Foundation.




I wanted to go out to Ventura last year for the Japanese dry stone workshop...sorry I mssed that one.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

My boy didnt want to join me. C'mon, trust the old man...it wont fall!:laughing:


----------

